# So is she in heat or not??



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok this is a little embarrassing ( that I am asking this question) and its kind of a stupid question. I have had female dogs all my life so I should know the answer, but I don't. 

So last Tuesday I noticed my female's vulva was puffy and like swollen/enlarged. She kept licking down there. And I saw blood on the floor. So I thought, "Ok she went in to heat." But then a couple days later it wasn't enlarged and puffy, and there was NO blood. So now almost a week later still now blood. Tuesdays happen to be OB classes. So we didn't bring her last week. So I'm like is she in heat or not?? I really don't want to risk it and bring her on Tuesday, I don't want her to get pregnant!!! Although they might all be neutered (I'm not sure) but its still a big distraction. 

So we called the trainer today and told her all this. She said it could be possible that she went into heat and then went out of heat. It hasn't been the entire 3 weeks, that b****s would stay in heat. But anyway, I still don't know if she's in heat or not.

Please don't tell me to spay her. We refuse to be BYBs but we don't want to spay her. If everything works out in a couple years, we'll get her hips/elbows OFAed and her eyes certified. I'll put some titles on her and we have a mentor already. (Just for OB and showing now, but she said she'd help with the breeding). But anyway...have a good day.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Sometimes they can have split heat cycles, where they go in, then go back out, then go in again. This could be what's happening.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

could she get pregnant during the split heat cycle?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Short answer - yes.
It's hard to determine when they are going to ovulate with a split heat. I believe it's usually the 2nd time they come in, but unless you progesterone test constantly (big expense which isn't necessary) there is no way to be sure. Better to play it safe and watch her very closely for at least a month so you know for sure what's going on.

If you want to take her to obedience class the instructor may be okay with that. Some are, some aren't, but you can ask what he/she thinks. I would have her wear panties to be safe but as long as dogs are leashed and supervised pregnancy isn't really a concern. It's more that it can be a big distraction for the other dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is this her first heat? How old is she? I have had one that had a bit of something at four months, a little more at eight months, and went into heat for the first regular cycle at 12 months. Normally, mine have a heat cycle at ten months and it is usually pretty normal, but then there was Ninja and Milla. Ninja went in and stayed in heat for 3+weeks. Milla acted like she was coming in, I even had a little blood. But then she went out. And this was only a couple of days really. I want to enter her in a show, but I know that she can come back in. 

Do not worry about her getting pregnant. Even if a male tries to mount her, you and the other owner will be able to stop it before anything happens. If they will not stop sniffing at her and are distracted, maybe the best bet is to stay home. But if all signs are off, then it is possible that it will not be a problem at all.


----------

